# New in Quark 4.0



## jsn (May 20, 2002)

Hi

I have a copy of Quark 4.0 and I am trying to understand how does it work.

How can I create a pdf file ?

Whats the difference between  File, New :
 - document,
 - library,
 - book.

When will I use the frameeditor program ?

If I need to create a brochure with 3 pages what kind of new file shouls I create : document, library, book

thanks
jsn


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think there are many Xpress users in these forums.

Your best bet in future would be to join the forums over at www.quark.com

In order to create a pdf file first create a postscript file in the print dialogue. Then you need to buy a full version of Acrobat from Adobe (not just the reader). That is, until Quark release an OSX version of Xpress some time next century when they've caught up with everybody else.

New document does exactly what it says - then fill the blank page with your content.

The library is a drag-and-drop palette where you can store often used bits such as pictures, graphics, text, more or less anything.

Book is a palette for keeping track of separate documents called chapters in this instance. You can update page numbers, style sheets etc. across all those separate documents if you're not creating a single long document.

As for the Frame Editor, I've never met anyone who uses it - it's for creating custom borders if you don't like the default ones.

Hope this helps, even if is a month after your post!

Cheers, Lazzo


----------



## BrianMalcolm (Jun 19, 2002)

we need more print designers in ye olde front end... web is fun, but print really trips my trigger...


----------



## uoba (Jun 19, 2002)

Print design was my original thang!

As for Quark, why are you using it? (I say this because, of the small amount of print work we do now, we use Adobe InDesign (new technology), compared to Quark 4 (which didn't change much from Quark 3.32, which is about 7 years old!!! )

If your doing  a 3-page brochure --> New Document is all you need.


----------



## evildan (Jun 19, 2002)

Uoba,

I come from a print design background as well.

I have to say Quark has always been great. Your right it's versions are few and far between, but bottom line, it was faster (and better) then Page Maker so it didn't need an update.

This is going to sound like a Kevin Bacon thing, but I knew a guy who know one of the guys who helped develop Quark.

My friend is the one who told me about the Alien Easter Egg in Quark. (this was many years ago of course).


----------



## mrfluffy (Jun 19, 2002)

i've still got xpress 3.3 from my quadra 700, although i havent used it in ages.

there is a bit of (classic) software print to pdf that lets you print to a pdf file, i dont know the URL though


----------



## uoba (Jun 19, 2002)

the usual route for pdfs way back when (it's all coming back now ), was to export as EPS (I think, god I can' t remember very well), and use Acrobat Distiller to convert it to a PDF.

Anyway, Quarks 1 undo, no layers and baaaaadddd screen representation of the design (0.25pt rules disappear off the screen for crying out loud!!), coupled with the fact that it is not OSX!!! convinces me not to use it!

I mean, Quark as a company are seriously flawed, their main product Xpress, takes average 3 years for a new release, when it comes out, it's 2-3 years behind technology, and is almost 80% more expensive than it's competitor!!! Arrghhh!


----------



## rinse (Jun 20, 2002)

i loved the alien easter egg!


----------



## uoba (Jun 20, 2002)

that is Quark's saving grace!

(I assume you all did it about (5 I think) times, where he get's his revenge?)


----------



## BrianMalcolm (Jun 25, 2002)

the reason quarkxpress rules is simply the style sheets and master pages... indesign doesn't come close...


----------



## uoba (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## evildan (Jun 26, 2002)

I would hardly consider Quark flawed. No more than Adobe anyway.

Point is that for page layout, it doesn't really matter which one you use, only you and your printer have to agree.  

I like Adobe too... but the simple fact that they offer a discount for Quark converts, has to tell you something. It's not as popular yet. And, when I was doing page layout, it was not popular because it didn't have the features Quark had.

I'll leave the door open for me to be wrong, since it has been a couple of years, since I've checked out the competition. But you'll have to be more specific as to why InDesign is better then Quark, then just release dates in order to convince me to buy it.

You mentioned Price and layers, anything else?

[edited by evildan]

_For some reason my post is not in the correct order_


----------



## uoba (Jun 26, 2002)

Anyway, Quarks 1 undo, no layers and baaaaadddd screen representation of the design (0.25pt rules disappear off the screen for crying out loud!!), coupled with the fact that it is not OSX!!! convinces me not to use it!

I mean, Quark as a company are seriously flawed, their main product Xpress, takes average 3 years for a new release, when it comes out, it's 2-3 years behind technology, and is almost 80% more expensive than it's competitor!!! Arrghhh!


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 1, 2002)

As a long-time Xpress user, I have to say that I like some of the features in ID (such as the colour dropper) but the interface is very fiddly at the moment and has more palettes than a class full of artists. 

I hope the general preferences will give more options with future releases as there are small controls such as object origin that I would like to stick where I leave it.

Another thing is that, probably because of my long association with Xpress, I can't get out of PageMaker mode. The programme looks like PageMaker with shiny bits tacked on and I hated that old clunker because of its lack of precision and slap-happy way of making a user deal with it - something which suited a lot of other paste-up artists but not me. ID still works like that. 

Several separate tools to select objects for different reasons? No thanks! Xpress is neat, tidy and you can actually produce a weekly or monthly publication with it. ID is a great designer's tool but for speed and production work Xpress wins.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, this thread has some life left in it!

After a year using InDesign, a client has gone back to Quark Xpress.
No reason given, though I can guess a lot of them.

Try producing a weekly 60 to 70 page 4-colour mag in ID and watch your private life disappear!


----------



## Trip (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrianMalcolm _
> *we need more print designers in ye olde front end... web is fun, but print really trips my trigger... *



Sorry for getting a bit off topic here guys, but I have to just comment on how cool that avatar is. 

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## toast (Jul 29, 2002)

What are the tags to write small text in your signature please ?

And, also, still unanswered questions, jsn ?


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 29, 2002)

You have to edit your profile. 

Click 'user cp' at the top of the page, then 'Edit Profile'. In the Signature section there's a link that says 'vB Code is ON'.

Click that link and you'll get a page giving you general vB code instructions.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 29, 2002)

I am just now completing a 200 page catalog (long story but it's taken over 8 months to complete but should have taken 12 months for it to be completely accurate) and used Quark 5. Other than two annoying pauses (with about a 2 second spread) every 2 minutes or so I have been very satisfied with it. Font collection (it's about time!) and the table feature have been godsends. Imagine drawing a table and being told to change it, over and over--that's what this project has been. It's been easy with tables. 

I hear about and have friends who use InDesign and say it's great for pre-press and for using other native Adobe programs. 

...oops, boss just came in and informed me we aren't done with the catalog. At least I have master pages!


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 30, 2002)

Heck, you must be bored with it by now.

Have you been to Quark's website recently? Apparently there's a patch to cure the pauses and freezes somewhere on their site. I know not where, as I am staying in v4 until the OSX version arrives (humans will have populated the asteroid belt by then).

[EDIT] I found the link: http://www.quark.com/products/xpress/501update.html


----------

